# crumb [migalhas]



## tmiravent (26 Jan 2015)

Hi, thi is my re-scape from the previous CovaMoura.
a lot of work to do...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Jan 2015)

Hi Tmiravent, Love the flow of the DW and stones


----------



## josepinto (26 Jan 2015)

look good!
Low-Tech setup?
Abraço


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (26 Jan 2015)

Very nice texture of green moss on white rocks. Hope you don't plan to cover all rocks by moss.


----------



## tmiravent (27 Jan 2015)

Hi thanks for he comments!
The flow was very difficult to manage, let's see how it works with time...
Not a very low-tech, it has Co2 and ferts... i see it more as a slow grower.
Hope to keep some rock to be seen. It is a hard work, the space is minimum...
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (27 Jan 2015)

Her is the setup:

Date: 04 | 01 | 2015
Tank: GAD 100 x 23 x 17 (C x A x P) 
Light: LFL-C LED100S 18W
Filter: Eheim 2211 + Eheim 1005 (with Co2 reactor)
Heat: 100W ... 
Hardscape: SpecialGreyStone, SpecialRedWood
On the back: HELP Specialized Plant
In front: warm white sand...
Fert: DIY (PMDD adapted)
Fish: i don't know...
Plants: Utriculária graminifolia (back of the wood) | Riccia | Rotala sp. 'Pearl' | H. Tripartida (will take out, too big) | maybe more 1 or 2 plants...
Water: pH 6.8 ? | Temperatura = 24/25º | (GH) =5? | KH =4? | TDS = 120? | NO3 = 5mgl? | PO4=1mgl? | FE= 0,2mgl?

Very special tanks to the fantastic quintet: António, Claire, Hugo (he miss this for fishing..) and  Nuno for the wonderful spirit and good mood! 
The hobby highest level (at least in fun)! 
cheers
tiago


----------



## tmiravent (27 Jan 2015)

Almost forgot the time lapse video...
thanks to António!


----------



## tmiravent (27 Jan 2015)

The first image:


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (27 Jan 2015)

I watched with big interest your timelapse video. Interesting to see how you develop this layout.
I already like the composition, and not sure there is needed any high (stem) plants at the back.
Beautifully executed.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Jan 2015)

Great video  Hope Hugo Had a wonderful day fishing


----------



## tmiravent (27 Jan 2015)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I watched with big interest your timelapse video. Interesting to see how you develop this layout.
> I already like the composition, and not sure there is needed any high (stem) plants at the back.
> Beautifully executed.



Thanks!
in the back is the UG and some steams of hygrophila araguaia that didn't survive.
The UG is doing fine!
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (27 Jan 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Great video  Hope Hugo Had a wonderful day fishing



Thanks,
all credits of video for António!
Hugo missed the lunch and didn't catch any fish! lol
We got all the fun...
Well, it was a sunny and beautiful day at the beach...
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (7 Mar 2015)

Here is the yesterday image!  
Got some patience to take all things out of the tank...


----------



## ADA (7 Mar 2015)

Looking good, where did you get the tank?


----------



## tmiravent (7 Mar 2015)

Hi, the tank was made here in PT by GAD.
cheers


----------



## banthaman.jm (8 Mar 2015)

Will be watching the progress of this tank, looking really good.


----------



## BBogdan (8 Mar 2015)

Looking great ! , interesting hardscape.
I will folow your evolution.


----------



## tmiravent (24 May 2015)

The stones just fall down...
I had to glue everything again... (not with the same glue!) 
This was the day for cutting the staurogyne...



 

Testing the carpet, UG, HC or ...
Finally the eriocaulon is doing fine (light, CO2, substrate and KH)!
Testing Amania Bonsai (rotala), is not enjoying this...
UG is in the limit, the fancy shrimp's cover it every day with substrate...
cheers!


----------



## tmiravent (20 Jul 2015)

An update...


 
cheers


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Jul 2015)

Hi Tmiravent, Wonderful Scape


----------



## tmiravent (13 Aug 2015)

Thanks Greenfinger2!

An update:



 
finally the UG is doing fine, gave it a big cut (again)!
Can you find panda? (it's like finding wally)
CBS with 3 baby's (at least) TDS 395!
Buces are fighting to adapt (but with one flower)!
Cheers,


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Aug 2015)

Hi Tmiravent, Love this Scape  Is panda on the leaf on the right


----------



## tmiravent (20 Sep 2015)

Major cut...
Preparing some changes... (UG out, Co2 out, amazónia out...)



 
cheers


----------



## banthaman.jm (22 Sep 2015)

Looking great


----------



## Edvet (22 Sep 2015)

I would love to see you go back to that first piece of wood, such a beautifull tank for some rare kind of fish.(for instance some Biotecus opercularis)


----------



## tmiravent (22 Sep 2015)

Edvet said:


> I would love to see you go back to that first piece of wood, such a beautifull tank for some rare kind of fish.(for instance some Biotecus opercularis)


HI Edvet, that wood was just too big!
Maybe some day...

I believe the tank dimensions are just too small for a fish like that!
Even for the corydoras pygmeu were too small (they were to shy). I think some fish need more space to feel safe...
For shrimp's is perfect, for Epiplatys annulatus were fine also (they had some crazy habit to jump off).
But didn't work fine with Amandeae also...
I have zero experience with apistos, but a little afraid to put them in this 'cage'...
Maybe in the bigger tank.

BTW, amazing fish! Sublime colors!
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (24 Sep 2015)

Some changes in the tank.
UG out, beautiful but too peaceful for the hardscape! The carpet got out in 1 piece, amazing!

A FTS without the pipes, still some dust water, some cleaning and adjustments to make...
Let's see how it works...
Cheers.


----------



## tmiravent (26 Sep 2015)

Now a little bit more clear...



 



 

cheers,


----------



## tmiravent (11 Oct 2015)

Update:



 

cheers


----------



## tmiravent (5 Nov 2015)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Nov 2015)

Hi Tmiravent, Stunning Healthy plants too great photos


----------



## tmiravent (13 Nov 2015)

Update,



 




 



 



 



 

cheers!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Nov 2015)

Hi D, In the last photo is red plant  Caloglossa beccarii ? Fab looking plant. And you have new growth to the right and left


----------



## tmiravent (13 Nov 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi D, In the last photo is red plant  Caloglossa beccarii ? Fab looking plant. And you have new growth to the right and left


No, is an algea!
Is Thorea Hispida,
and can be a b***h sometimes...
But now is under control, the colour is amazing!

cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Nov 2015)

We need a video, I am not sure about the rock layout, plant health is stunning though  parabens


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Nov 2015)

Looking great...interesting rock work - I had to double take. Are you planning on letting the plants between the rock work grow in?


----------



## tmiravent (15 Nov 2015)

LondonDragon said:


> We need a video, I am not sure about the rock layout, plant health is stunning though  parabens


My video camera is not working fine... my photo camera is 'bad' in video... (I hope Santa remembers me...)
About the rock work, i'm not sure either! 
It was very fun to do it, always a big challenge scaping this 30 l 'nano' tank! (IMO much more difficult than a normal tank) 
I had lot's of trouble with this rock, that's why i took UG out!
The ideal Co2 level for UG 'melts' the rocks, changing the KH from 3 to 15 in two days...
The beautiful Mini bolbitis (which i love to see in the rocks) also demands more Co2...
For Staurogyne and althernanthera is perfect now! (slow but good growth) KH is 5 all week.
I'm 65% happy with rock result, still a lot to learn!




Troi said:


> Looking great...interesting rock work - I had to double take. Are you planning on letting the plants between the rock work grow in?


Yes, i'm thinking about making some green spot's along the 'rock mountain'.
Not sure about Mini Bolbitis, it demands more CO2...
Thorea Hispida looks perfect in the rocks!

Thanks for all comments and likes,
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (5 Dec 2015)

A few more changes...


 



 

let's see how they work...
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (25 Jan 2016)

Hello,
here is the update.
Not much time left for this one...



 
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (13 Feb 2016)

One more update:


 
cheers,


----------



## tmiravent (26 Mar 2016)

Ended!



thanks for following,
cheers


----------



## rebel (26 Mar 2016)

What a grand finale!


----------

